# Upward curved shear?



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to ask some thoughts and opinions about some discontinues shears I found for a great price. 

They are 8.5" curved shears, but with the shears laying on the table, the curve faces up the ceiling instead of towards the table. They have a bit of an off set grip but I know many do and are used flipped for different areas of the body. 

I have never used curved before so basically I would be learning with them. I just don't know how often they would be used in this upward curve vs. a downward curve. Is it most downward or will these work on a large mini poodle? I know they will work, but is it the best investment to get a pair that is already backwards? How often is one side vs the other side used? 

I hope all of this makes sense. 

Any insight to why these may not work would be appreciated. 

Lisa


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

How do they fit in your hand? Thumb, finger and finger rest all fit right? They aren't lefties are they?

Ok, had to go get a pair of my curved shears.... They will either point up or down depending on how I set them on the table, so I don't understand the question. When I am holding them correctly, they curve inwards, towards my left. That is with my thumb, ring finger and pinkie on the finger rest.


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

It is confusing isn't it. The way I understood it and the dialog was...this batch of curves were sent out to be manufactured. Evidently the order was completed incorrectly and the curve was done upward not downward as most curves are. They are right handed. 

So your curves point down, when you pick them up and have them in your had to use, the curve would be pointing to the left. These being upward curves (laying flat on the table the curve points to the ceiling). I believe that when these are picked up and ready to use they would be pointing to the right. Basically a right handed scissor with a left handed blade....does that make sense.

For me to get the most use from them, I think I would be using them flipped with putting the finger wholes in the wrong places for the correct hold. The top knot would be using them backwards, In the hand properly to do the TK the blade would be upward not downward to form the top knot. 

The way I am seeing it, I am going to use them flipped (so the curve is toward the left); more so than the way they are made which if you took your curves and flipped them on the table so the curve faces up .... the finger rests and tang are now backwards. 

How often do you flip your curves doing a poodle?. My thoughts and visuals are that the are used more with a correct curve than an incorrect curve. These would be used as is on the hocks, prefect for blending a german clip tail. Flipped they would be like yours. How often do you flip yours so they are backwards? 

Basically if I have to use them backwards all the time due to the incorrect curve it isn't a deal. But if curves are used say 30 percent one angle and the same flipped for the opposite angle. It might be a deal.

Okay, I just got myself all confused. Pet Edge has some curves that point up and some that point down. They seem to have the same look as far as for fingers and tang. But how could they also point to the left when held if the blade is completely curved the opposite direction....hmm...am I ever confused.

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...WEBSHOP_TR&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US

This page at Pet Edge has some that curve upward. They aren't left handed but the thumb isn't in the right place...is it?

Time to stop typing I am sounding like a lunatic I'm sure 

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, think I figured it out, and girl, you are looking at too much detail! I looked at the Geib left handed set and if you look closely at them and then compare them to a right handed shear laying the same way, the blades on the shears are not put together the same. 

When I hold my shears the same direction as the lefties in the Gieb picture, my finger rest thing is coming off of the blade on the bottom; on the lefties it is coming off of the blade that is on the top.

When I position my curves in the same position as the Geib Super Gator adjustable curves, my adjustor is on the top, my curves are pointed down and this time BOTH shears have the finger rest coming off the blade on the top.

And comparing to the Heritage 8.5" curves which are shown with the curve going up, both finger rests come off the blade on the bottom.

So, without seeing a picture of these backward shears, I have no idea how they would do. Might work, but you also might be using the blade/cutting edge at the wrong angle.

Who made this mistake and is trying to sell these shears? Picture? Link?

Makes no difference which side the shears are laying on for pictures, which is all that determines whether the curve goes up or down, but how it is curved when you hold them correctly. And all those shears are the same as mine, except for the lefties.


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

There is no picture of them, they are at 2240 shears. I didn't give thought to the cutting edge. The are a deal big time....if you want to see the description it is here.

Oh...me over think things...always, it's my curse to drive myself crazy. hehehe

44/20

3rd. down on the left. 

There is a picture of the Firefly straight located here

44/20

Maybe this will give some in site. I am just totally confused. I am going to call them and see if they have a picture of them they can send me. 

Thanks so very much for your help. 
Lisa


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

They do make reverse curved shears, but the caveat here is that it is said that the shears were "manufactured wrong", that would worry a lot of people. Posed this question to groomers on a groomer page and most just flip their shears when needed, some have shears designed for flipping but other than some noting that there are reverse curved shears out there, nobody seemed to own a pair. If you didn't mind doing the majority of your trimming with the shears flipped and they worked fine and fit right, then it is a good deal. 

The "flipped side" would mainly be used for bottom of legs or feet, again I am sitting here going through scissoring motions, so much is automatic. lol

Guess it is decision time.


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks so much, I finally did figure it out. I am thinking that if they were manufactured wrong it wasn't a very good manufacturer. I have to remember if it seems to good to be true, then it most likely is. I am going to pass. I am hoping there will be some good Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales. I do know Sensei has 25% off there shears. 

There are way to many brands to choose from. Doubly hard is not being able to see, touch, feel in person. The search continues.

Thanks again !!!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

lawsjl, I discovered today that my 7" Tayln curved shears are a reverse curve. rofl I kinda remember asking her when I looked at them if they were "lefties", so obviously it makes no difference. I just flip them differently than the others. Since they are smaller they are usually used for feet, inside of legs or a bit around topknots on toys. But the keywords on the shears you asked about are "manufactured wrong", define wrong.  They could be fine or who knows....

If you could find a larger dog show near you to go to, there very would be a vendor there to check out shears, Whitman's keeps a show schedule on their website; or depending on where you are a grooming show would also give you a chance to check out shears. This is for Barkleigh, Calendar of Events who handles majority of the grooming shows. 

I have purchased a couple shears from catalogs in my early grooming days, but haven't in a long time. It is nice to pick them up and see how they feel, fall in love and discover they are way out of your budget, then you move down the line. 

Good luck in your search for shears.


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

I threw caution to the wind and ordered a pair of the backwards shears. They arrived today and are gorgeous! I haven't used them yet, but will this weekend. They are very light yet substantial width on the blades. They are very nicely balanced and actually fit my hands great....what are the odds???

Great deal on these shears if anyone wants a pair of curves. The off set isn't severe so very easy to flip. Also the curve isn't overly curved just a nice soft bend in them.

Will know more once I use them, but visually and comfort is right on!


----------

